# Cadere



## Billyboy (May 3, 2011)

Cadere: Follow two families and their friends as they venture into their new reality and the United States falls into social unrest, starvation, and desperation. Love, hate, pain, and joy will proliferate in their homestead hideaway.

I will be placing all subsequent chapters here. Thank you all very much for reading. Please, please, please review.

View attachment Cadere Chapter 1.pdf


View attachment Cadere Chapter Two.pdf


View attachment Cadere Chapter 3.pdf


----------



## Billyboy (May 3, 2011)

For those of you actually following...should I keep this PG-13? or....


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

I found it thanks, I am looking forward to reading Chapter 3!


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2010)

Billyboy said:


> For those of you actually following...should I keep this PG-13? or....


My vote is let the story lead you where it should go.

This is good. When is the next chapter? Sure you aren't a pro?


----------



## Billyboy (May 3, 2011)

Twyla said:


> My vote is let the story lead you where it should go.
> 
> This is good. When is the next chapter? Sure you aren't a pro?


Thank you, thank you!  Nothing pro about me.  I just like telling stories.


----------



## rockinr (Dec 30, 2009)

waiting for chapter 4. Just like TV coming up to the good part and..............
TO BE CONTINUED


----------



## celgrowr (Jun 11, 2011)

OMG, great story........I want more write, write and write!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Billyboy (May 3, 2011)

Thank you rockinr and celgrowr! I've cut my fingernails, stashed up on my tea, and am clicking away....for y'all. :wave:


----------



## kilagal (Nov 8, 2011)

Very good story.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Read the first chapter last night and Im back for seconds. Keep on with it and Ill buy a copy when published just to support.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

This story is flowing along nicely, excellent work:congrat: Thank you


----------



## Billyboy (May 3, 2011)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> Read the first chapter last night and Im back for seconds. Keep on with it and Ill buy a copy when published just to support.


:thankyou: Very kind!


----------



## Dove150 (Jun 5, 2011)

Great story, write faster please. lol


----------



## Dove150 (Jun 5, 2011)

Excellent story, please keep it coming and thank you.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

Be careful not to spend too much talking about animal husbandry. A book like Patriots that spends so much time talking about weapons, tactics, defenses, communications, etc. is interesting to most preppers. And while as I said I was impressed by this set up, I have neither the time, resources, or interest in raising livestock, and I think this is true of many preppers. Some info is great to get people prepping but I found my self skipping over stuff in chapter 3. 

Just a thought, still loving the story, I guess I am a typical guy, and a typical prepper, I want the gun porn


----------



## Billyboy (May 3, 2011)

Thank you, Dove150. I'm writing as fast as I can.  

Thank you, Padre. I get what you're saying. Really, I do.  I had the idea for this story for a while now, long before finding this board. They say to write what you know...I know a lot about homesteading. We, homesteaders, tend to be preppers by nature and are not only driven by fear. While, my husband would agree with you on the gun porn... (great term ) and I will include it, this perspective is through the eyes of a young woman who has spent her whole life in a preppers mind set, leaving tactical to her father. I actually thought about getting to a certain point and switching perspectives to Cody. That way we can better see and hear communications with Cam (the Israeli soldier) and witness their first hand accounts of incidents that are going to occur. I should have done this third person...too late now. Anyhow, I'll watch the excessive animal talk (I've got fair-time on the brain), and be sure to include more gun porn...maybe soft core gun porn?  

I hope you stick with me. These first few chapters are just a lead in, describing their normalcy in the beginning. My outline towards the end is drastically different. And the middle is just the road to how they get there. 

Cheers,


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Billyboy said:


> For those of you actually following...should I keep this PG-13? or....


It's your choice... I think your writing is good enough that you don't need to cheapen the story and go xxx or texas chain saw masacre to get the 'ratings'.

However if that's what you're envisioning in your plot line and feel you can properly write such a scene, well it isn't my place to tell you how, or what, to write.


----------



## Billyboy (May 3, 2011)

CulexPipiens said:


> It's your choice... I think your writing is good enough that you don't need to cheapen the story and go xxx or texas chain saw masacre to get the 'ratings'.
> 
> However if that's what you're envisioning in your plot line and feel you can properly write such a scene, well it isn't my place to tell you how, or what, to write.


Thanks, Culexpipiens. I value your opinion, you're quite good yourself.  I hadn't planned on it, but I know that it's the popular thing to do. But, I'll go with my gut and leave it out. I'm fairly uncomfortable writing lemons anyway, and apparently not that good. I've tried writing some samples and my husband laughed his head off. He said..."that is so not what we're thinking..."


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

Billyboy said:


> For those of you actually following...should I keep this PG-13? or....


I am a realist, if a scene really calls for details, or a explitive, then fine, but 90% of the time leaving the details to the imagination is a much less distracting approach.



Billyboy said:


> Thank you, Padre. I get what you're saying. Really, I do.


Like I said, I have liked the story thus far. I wish I had someone like you on my team if the SHTF or that I had more knowledge about these things. It was just a concern. I assumed you were still setting the stage for the actual story. You are doing so well and I would hate to have people stop reading because they think that its all going to be homesteading. Bon chance.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

Okay, I've caught up now and I'm wanting a lot more, a sure sign that you have written a rousing story! You have me hooked, but good. You do the girl's point of view VERY well, something I have trouble with. I'll have to pick your brain to find out how you do that.

You've done very well on the homestead parts, and that is not easy to do for a dozen people on an ongoing basis. That takes a lot more thinking than having a group scavenge a bunch of stuff. A long term PAW situation requires people to produce for their own needs. You have set that up well.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Billyboy said:


> ...I should have done this third person...too late now. Anyhow, I'll watch the excessive animal talk (I've got fair-time on the brain), and be sure to include more gun porn...maybe soft core gun porn?
> 
> I hope you stick with me. These first few chapters are just a lead in, describing their normalcy in the beginning. My outline towards the end is drastically different. And the middle is just the road to how they get there.


Something to keep in mind, if you ever publish it through the Kindle program on Amazon, they make the first so many pages "previewable". I found out one of my stories had nothing in the preview other than setup so action people might just end up skipping it. Now I try to at least throw something action related in the first dozen pages or so that way it shows up in the preview. Many movies do this. A sedate scene errupts into action, then when that's over they get around to establishing the rest of the plot pulling either a good guy or a bad guy from that opening "action" secene.

Of course if you're not going to go the Kindle route then that advice is moot. Personally I find stories like that to usually be something I enjoy too.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

Billyboy said:


> Thank you, Dove150. I'm writing as fast as I can.


Don't write too fast.

The dialogue with Cody in Chapter 4 doesn't work. I think you were being intentionally vague to suggest his reticence to talk about what happened to him in NY but either he needs to tell the story with details or say that he doesn't want to talk about it. The "start telling the story and then drop it" tact doesn't work, at least not for me.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

Uh-oh. I didn't know this was a gun porn site. I shouldn't have put my tale up here. 

Sorry. I stumbled into the wrong church it looks like.


----------



## Billyboy (May 3, 2011)

machinist said:


> Okay, I've caught up now and I'm wanting a lot more, a sure sign that you have written a rousing story! You have me hooked, but good. You do the girl's point of view VERY well, something I have trouble with. I'll have to pick your brain to find out how you do that.
> 
> You've done very well on the homestead parts, and that is not easy to do for a dozen people on an ongoing basis. That takes a lot more thinking than having a group scavenge a bunch of stuff. A long term PAW situation requires people to produce for their own needs. You have set that up well.


Thank you, Machinist!

Ummm, I probably can do the girl thing...cause I am a girl. :sssh: but, thanks for the compliment because I'm your typical tom-boy and usually don't do girly. 

I agree with you on the homesteading assessment. After SHTF, there will be a need for back to basics and the more set up you are the easier it will be to adjust. It's what we strive for here on our homestead.

Thank you, again. I'm so glad you are enjoying it. I should have the next chapter up tomorrow.


----------



## Dove150 (Jun 5, 2011)

I think you are doing a wonderful job and I keep looking for more of this fine story.


----------



## Dove150 (Jun 5, 2011)

Not my intent to pester you, but this is such a good story and I sure am missing it.


----------



## Billyboy (May 3, 2011)

CulexPipiens, good advice. I’m not sure I will go that route, but if I did I would probably put a prologue, sectioned from a chapter that was a bit more action filled. The setting is important to me and I really want to bring the reader there, hopefully.

Padre, you are observant.  It actually is not suppose to work. I wrote chapter 5 before posting chapter 4, then had some problems and hence a delay. Tia is aware there is more; he is hesitant to ruin their reunion. What happens in NY is actually vitally important and I am working on a Cody perspective chapter now. I’m trying to decide whether to divide the perspectives in half or do a few in each and switch back and forth. I promise you’ll get the full story. 

Dove150, you’re the greatest! :flower: Chapter 5 is for you! Hugs!


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2010)

I really like this.

There is a lot of info and detail but instead of cut and dry information, it is given in story form. Its girly enough to include all those messy emotional moments.

There should be plans for this story to be published........ AFTER you complete it here first. LOL


----------



## Billyboy (May 3, 2011)

Twyla said:


> I really like this.
> 
> There is a lot of info and detail but instead of cut and dry information, it is given in story form. Its girly enough to include all those messy emotional moments.
> 
> There should be plans for this story to be published........ AFTER you complete it here first. LOL


Thank you Twyla, I'm glad you are liking the detail. It's a hard balance incorporating it into a story, but it's the way I roll.  Really...knowing that somebody out there, even if it's just one or two somebodies, likes my story telling, then that's the most awesome reward.


----------



## Dove150 (Jun 5, 2011)

Thank you for the new chapter. I'm loving this story.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

I really like this. The lead in is fine. We'll learn the details as they unfold, so I'm not sweating that. The characters are good, and the situation is believable. I just want

MOAR! :2thumb:


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

i have read them all and really enjoyed them . i am anxiously awaiting more .:beercheer:


----------



## Dove150 (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm showing great restraint today, I've only checked for a new chapter 15 times so far.


----------



## Billyboy (May 3, 2011)

Dove150 said:


> I'm showing great restraint today, I've only checked for a new chapter 15 times so far.


It's coming, it's coming...I promise.  I'm just doing a final edit, I found a big faux pas in consistency so I needed to go through it another time or three.

Plus! and this isn't an excuse, but noteworthy all the same... We have a mother Grizzly and 2 cubs hanging out in our woods. WDFW came up and told us they were Canadians...Yeah and so? Do they have diplomatic immunity? (No offence to Canadians, Canucks Rock!) He was sure to impress what fines and jail time would be if we shot one, which we don't want to do at all. But, dang shotgun blasts are not scaring them away and I've got a little one. :dunno:

Give me two hours and I'll have it up, Dove.


----------



## Dove150 (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh my goodness, a grizzly and two cubs! You are a strong lady to be able to concentrate enough to write with those things lurking outside. Makes me appreciate the new chapter even more and it was excellent. Thank you.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

MIght try "Bear Boards" around the place if they are getting close. They do that in Alaska, I'm told. Drive a bunch of spikes through some wide boards and turn the protruding points up, laid on the ground just outside the doors and windows. Have to post BIG signs about this to keep people from getting hurt they say, but it sure discourages bears!


----------



## Billyboy (May 3, 2011)

machinist said:


> MIght try "Bear Boards" around the place if they are getting close. They do that in Alaska, I'm told. Drive a bunch of spikes through some wide boards and turn the protruding points up, laid on the ground just outside the doors and windows. Have to post BIG signs about this to keep people from getting hurt they say, but it sure discourages bears!


Ohhh, I've never heard of that! I'll have to tell my hubby, thanks. He had to shoot in front of her last night. She came in just a bit too close. We've been virtually house bound. Last night was the first time she gave a full on growl/roar. WHOA! Talk about hearing it in your bones. :nuts:


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

Damn a bunch of fines! Put some lead in that critter, make sure it is heavy caliber, and don't stop until you run out. Reload and do it again. Keep going until it quits moving. Those greenies/animal lovers are nuts. :nuts:

I will live and let live as long as possible, but I draw the line at the property line. Always did, and used an M1A to enforce that on stray dogs, coyotes and coy-dogs that were hell bent on eating my livestock. We won, after the draft horses got a few licks in. I saw our old mare connect with one dead center, launched it for 20 yards, and it never moved again. I hung carcasses on the fences and they gave us a wide berth after that. 

I'm a peace loving sort, but there are times when you have to defend what is yours.

Just read Chapter 6 and loved it!


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

Hello billyboy thank you for the story.
My daughter was in college training to be a vet until she took her first flying lesson in a Chevy 
She is now pretty focused on goal number 2 having a GOOD family.
So this leaves me as the family vet for a while cyst draining and such.
I found your choice of animals very interesting.
For instance why Belguin drafts?
Percherons have a much thicker hoof I have mine trained to stand while I use a power Sander to hoof trim because nobody can snip them.
Not arguing here just wanting to understand opposing opinions.
Loved the choice on dexter cows.
Don't know squat on llamas ( I love backpacking with goats)
I saddle and draft my percherons.
Again don't know pigs ( other than " I never met a pig I didn't like fried).
Loose suggestion for guns throw in an old Mauser bolt action and a 12 gauge box fed semi auto 12 gauge.
Oh yea all the feely stuff seems a tiny bit over( well I am a guy).
But my daughter will probably love it so don't you change it.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

Another Percheron fan here, and like Jim says, their hoofs are tough and thick. I did trim mine with nippers----18" long nippers, and it was NOT easy. Nippers got stuck after every bite. Hoofs are 3/8" to 1/2" thick! No shoes needed for farm work, which is a real plus. Horseshoeing is a major PITA. I should have worked mine on the blacktop road to wear 'em down.... 

FWIW: Big horses pulling hard can split a hoof, so shoes are required for most breeds. A split hoof usually means that horse will never work again without shoes, and could take a couple years to recover good use of that leg. I have gotten by with filing a slight notch crosswise of a minor hoof split, and keeping the horse unshod and off work until it grew out, but I was lucky. 

I've raised a lot of hogs, Landrace, Duroc, Yorks, and some Hamps, but don't know anything about the breed in the story. In general, crossbreeds are more hardy in most species, due to extensive line breeding in the purebreds. 

No gripes here, though. Love the story! Keep on keepin' on.


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

patiently waiting for more


----------



## Zanazaz (Feb 14, 2012)

Me not patient... *starts chanting*

Chapter Seven! Chapter Seven! Chapter Seven! Chapter Seven!


----------



## Billyboy (May 3, 2011)

Hello everyone, it's me ducking behind brick wall. eep: 

I'm a bit behind with things I'll admit. I've got some home troubles. I beg you to stay with me, I promise I'll get the next chapter and more up as soon as I can.


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

Billyboy said:


> Hello everyone, it's me ducking behind brick wall. eep:
> 
> I'm a bit behind with things I'll admit. I've got some home troubles. I beg you to stay with me, I promise I'll get the next chapter and more up as soon as I can.


I was starting to worry billie...
DB


----------



## Dove150 (Jun 5, 2011)

I've been worried about you too. I hope the bear went away and hoping everything else you may be dealing with smooths out.


----------



## Zanazaz (Feb 14, 2012)

Billyboy said:


> Hello everyone, it's me ducking behind brick wall. eep:
> 
> I'm a bit behind with things I'll admit. I've got some home troubles. I beg you to stay with me, I promise I'll get the next chapter and more up as soon as I can.


No problem. I'll stop chanting.  Home and family are of course more important than your story. I'll wait patiently...


----------



## Wags (Dec 29, 2008)

Totally hooked and impatiently waiting for the next chapter.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

Hope things go well at home. I am relaly loving the story!  :2thumb:


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

getting really antsy to find out what cody is going to tell baby girl.:crossfinger::crossfinger:


----------



## ZangLussuria (May 25, 2012)

Same here. Antsy for the next.


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

Billyboy said:


> Hello everyone, it's me ducking behind brick wall. eep:
> 
> I'm a bit behind with things I'll admit. I've got some home troubles. I beg you to stay with me, I promise I'll get the next chapter and more up as soon as I can.


i hope everything is going okay. hope whatever your troubles are will be worked out soon.


----------



## Dove150 (Jun 5, 2011)

Billyboy, You alright? Hope things are smoothing out.


----------



## Ravensoracle (Oct 4, 2010)

Great read. You have a way of writing that comes across as very smooth and natural to me. I hope the problems you are having get solved soon.


----------



## teotwaki (Aug 31, 2010)

Just read all that I could now and enjoyed it all very much


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

This story is off to a spectacular beginning! I won't hassle you for a update, I figure you're still working on the things you mentioned early last month and don't need any strife from me on top of that, but I did want to say that I've enjoyed the story so far and look forward to the rest when you can get to it.

Thanks for writing!


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

*worried*

anyone on here know billyboy personally. he hasn;t posted anything since aug.18. just hopeing everything is alright...


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

timmie said:


> anyone on here know billyboy personally. he hasn;t posted anything since aug.18. just hopeing everything is alright...


I know her a little and she said she would email me when the time is right...I guess it's still not right...I am concerned, she's an amazing woman!


----------



## EXPERT_SURVIVALIST_RANGER (Sep 24, 2012)

timmie said:


> anyone on here know billyboy personally. he hasn;t posted anything since aug.18. just hopeing everything is alright...


Got a crush? ;-) haha jk


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

EXPERT_SURVIVALIST_RANGER said:


> Got a crush? ;-) haha jk


you guessed it.:surrender:

nada just patiently waiting for the next installment.


----------



## Dove150 (Jun 5, 2011)

db2469 said:


> I know her a little and she said she would email me when the time is right...I guess it's still not right...I am concerned, she's an amazing woman!


I hope everything is going to be okay with her. I don't know her and this is a great story but I sure don't want to put any pressure on her by crying for more.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2010)

Just checking in on Billyboy. Hope all is ok.

Not wanting to put any pressure but am hoping the story will be completed.


----------



## MSTA57 (Nov 29, 2013)

Thank you for the great writing. 
Wish you were able to finish it tho


----------



## OHprepper (Feb 21, 2012)

I really enjoyed it so far! I'm still waiting on chapter 7......


----------



## boxy176 (Aug 13, 2014)

Just finished Chapter 6 and would love to read more! Hope all is well at your homestead and that one day you can finish!

All the best to you...



Billyboy said:


> Cadere: Follow two families and their friends as they venture into their new reality and the United States falls into social unrest, starvation, and desperation. Love, hate, pain, and joy will proliferate in their homestead hideaway.
> 
> I will be placing all subsequent chapters here. Thank you all very much for reading. Please, please, please review.


----------



## mhenbest (Mar 6, 2017)

Just wanted to let you know this is a great story and hope to see it finished someday. It is definitely worthy of publishing. There isn't very many teotwawki stories out there that comes from a woman's point of view. And I like the touchy feely things thrown it. Shows not all men are blood thirsty heathens. LOL
Thank you


----------



## philevans (Mar 2, 2017)

Where is the rest?


----------



## Siskiyoumom (Apr 29, 2017)

Revisiting this fine story andI thank the author for your efforts, hope all is well with you.


----------

